# Angry at Pregnant Moms..



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

I really thought I wasn't going to feel this again - the last time I felt angry toward them for many months and it's taken until now (3 weeks after losing our last baby) for those feelings to creep up.

With the loss in August they were almost borderline violent feelings but this time it was just anger, not a "why am I not pregnant" anger but just angry that she is in general.

I'd really like some help coping with those feelings, what do you tell yourself when you feel/felt them? I don't want to feel the way I did last time and I know this is a part of grieving for me but I'd rather skip this step!


----------



## umefey (Sep 10, 2004)

I just wanted to give you a









I'm keeping you in my thoughts, I hope that these things get easier for you as time passes.


----------



## JLav (Mar 11, 2003)

I can really sympathize with those feelings right now. I almost don't feel like going anywhere just so I don't see any pregnant ladies. I don't necessarily feel angry towards pregnant women, but I get so angry that I'm not pregnant. I usually have to leave where ever I am...I had to leave the grocery store the other day, luckily I was with DH so he could finish up.
So, how I deal is usually leaving the situation and getting to a place where I'm alone...like going out to the car or going to the restroom and I let myself cry about it. It sucks...it makes doing anything out of the house hard but I try not to hold it in. If I start feeling angry towards the pregnant person I kind of have to give myself I "pep" talk about how I'm happy that that person is pregnant and hasn't lost their baby. Now if the person is complaining about being pregnant that is a whole different story!
I hope this gets easier for you!


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

Thanks guys, I really hope these feelings go away quickly or don't even come back! lol

I remember giving myself a hundred pep talks last time about how happy I am that she'll get to experience the joy of having a child and know the love I feel for Nathan for her own little one.. even after having those talks I swear it was around 4 months before I stopped feeling any negative emotions about pregnant women! That's just too long!

So, I'll try and do the remove thing again those feelings come up.. maybe I'll be pregnant sooner this time and that will remove these feelings more quickly?


----------



## JLav (Mar 11, 2003)

I hope this feeling passes you by...it so horrible to feel angry towards strangers. I've been jealous of pregnant women for as long as I can remember...before getting pregnant with my son and before any m/c's. So, I'm used to talking myself out of those feelings...of course the feelings are slightly different now.


----------



## warriorprincess (Nov 19, 2001)

((((Jenn))))


----------

